# Does having a tipbox result in paxs giving lower ratings? (Poll)



## htboston (Feb 22, 2016)

I know some of you guys think it looks tacky but most people who are more worried about money, they don't care. 

If you have some kind of tip container or sign in your car, please answer this poll for everyone's benefit who are considering putting one of these in to increase their wages.


----------



## pegasimotors (Apr 13, 2017)

Why do you care about your rating good sir?


----------



## Bpr2 (Feb 21, 2017)

My ratings went down and my professionalism reports went up when I had a tip box with a little sign.


----------



## pegasimotors (Apr 13, 2017)

Bpr2 said:


> My ratings went down and my professionalism reports went up when I had a tip box with a little sign.


What did your tip sign say exactly?
How much did your tips increase?


----------



## Bpr2 (Feb 21, 2017)

pegasimotors said:


> What did your tip sign say exactly?
> How much did your tips increase?


Tips appreciated, but not necessary. Standard thing most people have on their. Tips actually went down. Without the box and sign 6/10 and with sign. 3/10 and lower rating and higher professionalism reports.


----------



## pegasimotors (Apr 13, 2017)

Entirely upto you of course but you might want to try rewording it.
People like to be treated like babies, make sign to match that.

Also it could of just been a bad run that day. I don't think that's enough data to make judgement.

Just my 2 cents good sir


----------



## Bpr2 (Feb 21, 2017)

It was a 4 week experiment.


----------



## pegasimotors (Apr 13, 2017)

O ok. So it wasn't 10 actual rides? the /10 is a proportion?


----------

